# Got Sand?



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

We got called out to a sand and gravel pit to clear the piping on a Dredge pump. They suck the sand up in a pond and pump it up hill about 700' to a conveyor. Someone dropped the dredge hose too low and sucked too much sand and not enough water and plugged up the whole system. 

We came out and had to jet out about 400' of. 12" pipe with dry packed sand in it


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Damn, I love jetting sewer lines. Looks like a fun job. How long did it take and what nozzle, psi, and GPMs were you using?


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

I used 2700 gallons of water 


I think it took me about 4 hours to do the job. 

My Harben flows 16gpm @ 4000 psi. 

I was using a warthog to clear it. It was the only nozzle that was effectively loosening up the sand ahead of the nozzle.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

AndersenPlumbing said:


> I used 2700 gallons of water
> 
> I think it took me about 4 hours to do the job.
> 
> ...


Wow. Thank you. It seems that a lot of guys on here prefer the warthog nozzle for most jobs. Seems to be the most versatile and effective.


----------



## AndersenPlumbing (Jan 23, 2010)

It is my go to nozzle! I have 4-5 nozzles for the Harben and the warthog is usually the first to come out.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Every Jetter operation should a warthog, a chain flail(root rat) a good penetrator and a monster flush. Anything beyond that is specific to the individual. Good work by the way. I hate sand, can tell by the pump noise that your jets are getting clogged, I keep a set of picks in the Jetter tool box

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Cuda (Mar 16, 2009)

Look up flounder nozzle on google, it is heavy and stays at the bottom of the pipe, not good for breaking up the sand at first but it is good for getting flow once the line is opened up. Works on sand and mud and maybe grease?


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That's a bulky looking nozzle but I can see why it would work. I can remember working under my dad when our town was experiencing a giant boom in residential new construction, we would get 1-2 calls a week where the sewer was full of gravel, mostly about a week after the buyers had moved in lol. We could have worked the balls off a nozzle like that had we had one.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------

